# Dual voltage AVR source in USA



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a good source (or two) for dual voltage AVR receivers in the US. Or, alternatively, are there any decent $400-$500 models that sell as dual voltage everywhere?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I know of Amps that can run in either or but havent heard of any AVR's that do so.:dontknow:


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

You may well be right. But..my Pioneer somethingsomething 517 HTIB AVR has a switch at the back. You can just switch between 120 and 240.

I actually don't really need dual voltage. I just need to buy a 220V AVR in the USA.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, i'm at a loss for ya there. I've only heard of them running in 110 here in the USA.:dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check the specs carefully on a lot of the receivers. Power supplies can sometimes take a wide range of input power, although I haven't looked for this in home audio/video equipment. You may have to physically examine the unit and read the label by the power cord to find this out.

Every computer I have bought in the last 5 years has had a 100V-250V input range, so all you need to change is the plug.

Good luck and let us know if you find anything.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It will mostly be processors that are dual voltage but if you do find an AVR then please share the info with us as it would be good to know :T


----------

